# Massey ferguson 3165 brake adjustment



## Crscott (May 19, 2021)

Hi, anyone able to tell me how I adjust the brakes on this mf 3165?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Crscott, welcome aboard.

According to tractordata.com, the MF 3165 has mechanical disc brakes. Study the actuating rod mechanism to see if there is an adjustment. 

I found the following comment on the internet: 

"you can adjust. under the rear end close to the diff. housing on each side you will have two bolts sticking out that has two nuts on it loosen the first nut and then tighten the inside one until you get good peddle then lock the top nut down"


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

That instruction won't apply here. Evidently the 3165 was also equipped with drum brakes on some versions. This lucky person has one of them.

They adjust like any other drum brake. With an internal adjuster on the rear of the backing plate. If you can't get much satisfaction there, you might also try screwing the clevis yoke farther onto the rod from the pedal. That may help.


----------



## Crscott (May 19, 2021)

Fedup said:


> That instruction won't apply here. Evidently the 3165 was also equipped with drum brakes on some versions. This lucky person has one of them.
> 
> They adjust like any other drum brake. With an internal adjuster on the rear of the backing plate. If you can't get much satisfaction there, you might also try screwing the clevis yoke farther onto the rod from the pedal. That may help.


Thanks for getting back to me, I cant find a hole to put screwdriver in to do adjustment, there is a bolt head in roughly the right place though.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Login







na.apb.agcocorp.com





Hopefully this link will come through for you. What your photo shows is the outboard planetary unit. Has nothing to do with brakes. Look out closer to the tire.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

In your first picture I see a locknut with a slotted bolt. Maybe that is your adjustment??


----------

